# Lifesize Color phase Whitetail



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a picture taken at the Iowa Deer Classic of a black, color phase whitetail. The buck was aged at appox. 7yrs. old. The rack itself is not large. Pretty neat looking mount. enjoy!!

Talked to the hunter that harvested the buck and he's hoping the genetics will be passed around by this deer. The buck's white areas are in the normal places. Never seen a deer color phase like this before. Just the piebald and albino.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

That's referred to as melanistic. He has to much melanin in his skin pigment, The total opposite of an albino which has little/ none. That's pretty sweet, thanks for sharing


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Brian Jones said:


> That's referred to as melanistic. He has to much melanin in his skin pigment, The total opposite of an albino which has little/ none. That's pretty sweet, thanks for sharing


Thanks Brian!! Yes, I've read articles about the melanistic color phase. Definently a beautiful deer to say the least!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres a doe running around one of the farms I have permission to hunt.... To live or walk, Time will tell


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## alxb2003 (Nov 1, 2009)

cool


----------

